# CORONET No 3



## Blister (14 Dec 2007)

Anyone on here got / or had one of these ?

Good points and bad ?

Thanks 

Allen


----------



## Mark Hancock (14 Dec 2007)

Hi Allen

Yes I have one of these although I am trying to sell it at the moment, not because it's a bad lathe but because I need the room in the workshop - at present I have 5 lathes.

For me it was the first lathe I purchased and I turned professionally on it for about 8 years. In my opinion it's a great bench lathe. It's solid, well constructed and has one of the best bearings available, an adjustable phosphor bronze bearing (sealed for life bearings have moving parts so with wear play can be introduced). It has a swivel headstock so you can turn larger diameters provided you have the end turning unit.

The only down side I see is that it's 5 speed and not variable speed. This can be easily upgraded though I won't recommend the Record version due to the dangerous arrangement for the switch ie the switch is mounted on the headstock so if the headstock is swivelled round you have to go round your revolving work to switch off. On that point I don't know what year it was but the switching arrangement was altered after Record bought Coronet out and they did away with the No Volt Switch box which you could position where you wanted it ie in an accessible safe place.

Hope this helps. If you want any more info just get in touch.


----------



## Maia28 (14 Dec 2007)

Hi Allen,
I have a Coronet No. 3 which I bought earlier in the year to replace my Elf. I've been really pleased with it so far. When I rebuilt my workshop I even mounted it properly following the instructions for the CL3 (photo's in my build thread). It's very solid and I agree with everything that Mark has said. I was going to buy a Hegner for the variable speed, but have had so many very large expenses this year, extension, workshop, car, kitchen etc., it seemed one thing too many. Changing speeds is quick, but they are limited. I will probably go for the speed genie upgrade early next year. It seems perfectly true and has not needed any adjustment to the headstock bearing, but you must remember to add a little bearing oil once in a while. Perhaps the No. 1 MT is a little small, but that hasn't been a problem for me yet. The CL3 bowl turning attachment fits and has been solid and usable. I have turned some very unbalanced 18"x6" pieces of oak with no problems with this set up. It's also quiet in operation and well made with no rough edges. I paid £450 for the 48" version with around 30 unused Sorby tools and many other extras. I think the Coronet is a better bet than a Chinese made CL3.

Andy


----------



## lugo35 (15 Dec 2007)

hi i had a no-3 great lathe and would recomend it.
only thing i found, more irritating than a problem was the locking handles, and the nut they tighten into in the tail stock, said nut eventualy rounded over and somtimes spun. the locking handles would be better to be the cam locking type, believe this is now an upgrade.


----------



## SteveT (21 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the comments I'll keep looking until I drop on something suitable.


----------

